# staying in caves



## thunderson5 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey for those people that have ever thought about staying in a cave,i just found a forum for people that explore caves,going caving whatever you want to call it,anyways they had a thread about a guy living in a cave and i tell you what,most of them that responded to the thread were down right rude in there comments about the guy bum that kind of stuff and one guy said that he called the cops just becuase some guy was staying in a cave so they couldnt go in and look around,didnt even bother to talk to him first.and i put a thread in asking whats wrong about staying in a cave and i tell you what i dont know what kind of people these cavers are,most i should not say all,but they are not my kind of human beings and i sure in the hell wouldnt want to be in the same room with them,there more worried about the bats than people having some place to stay out of the wind and cold,rain.tottaly pissed me off.so anybody staying in a cave beware of the cavers,if you see them coming before they see you,grab your shit and get the hell out of there or if you cant,make some lame excuse,leave and maybe keep an eye on it and from a distance where no one can see you and go back later but give plenty of time to make sure the cops dont come.i thought about living in a cave full time if i found a real cool one but i sure in the hell would think twice now unless it was really sucluded and unknown.i think that guy is still in his cave,very lucky not to have been kicked out,its somwere in utah and the people know he lives there and are cool with it,verrrrry lucky.people can be such assholes,save the trees and fck you. good luck, mike.oh yeah also whant to hear from people thats stayed in caves before


----------



## derailed (Aug 6, 2009)

never done cave squat before, but i did stay in an abandoned mineshaft with my partner a few years back. really stupid in retrospect, don't fuck around in those places.


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 26, 2011)

i think a cave squat is an excellent idea. they do it in turkiye and hot plcaes like morocco. i think this is the next option to the total police state. going back to the stone age. wearing skins, cave painting, raves, drums peyote etc this could be a very cool thing completely fuck society and rediscover the unknown past.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 26, 2011)

Here in Granada there is some really famous caves that are squatted, quite a large community of people living in old man made caves. I had one, but couldnt bring myself to moving into it due to the other things I have going on.
It is quite plausible to live in a cave (I personally know a tonne of people who are right now). There is a few major problems. The biggest reason I didnt move into the cave I had been offered was the humidity. Caves have little or no ventilation, and without making some major improvements, you have to expect everything that can mold, will.
There are of course solutions to this (and this is a problem with many squats, worth researching if you dont already know). I had done quite some research and work with mold proofing places after living in an old concrete industrial building in Copenhagen. Things like electric heaters, buckets of salt, forced air ventilation systems....
The main problem is you get the weather from a certain amount of time before, coming into the cave. For example, the winter rain was coming into my cave, in June. There was water dripping from the ceiling, and the possibility of collapse. If someone is interested, and wants to know more of the technical details of being a cave man, drop me a pm-


----------



## acrata4ever (Jul 26, 2011)

hmm yeah and im allergic to mold. so a desert clime complete with scorpions would be best for a cave.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm talking about Granada. While there is a bit of rain in the winter, southern Spain is more or less desert climate. 715, and 100 degrees here now. the caves are still molding like hell. Even deserts get moist.


----------



## Cardboard (Jul 26, 2011)

Remember, unless you quite breathing, sweating, being made of water... even you put off a lot of moisture.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 9, 2011)

i'd be concerned about breathing in mold/mildew but maybe its not much of an issue. while i stayed in the kalalau valley on the island of kauai, hawaii - i met a couple people who lived up in the valley there year round. miles deep in to the jungle there, there were some caves in the mountains that some people apparently had long term camps in. never hiked that far to check em out, but always dreamt of it...maybe next trip there


----------



## finn (Aug 9, 2011)

The wet is the major problem with caves, especially natural ones. The mud can be quite slick, too, and the part-time rivers are no joke. Man-made ones can be different, but they are very time-consuming, I have heard of some knowledge from the VC being passed down as far as that is concerned, but its quite an operation.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 9, 2011)

there is a train tunnel behind my work in the east boston harbor that ive really been wanting to squat, there are a ton of skunks and raccoons in the area (like an ungodly amount), im sure my dog would scared them away but not before im sprayed though sadly. it would be the perfect spot to set up a legit squat. if i had a few more people in the boston area i would totally do it. it is a totally secluded area behind industrial buildings that i have full reign of. so not quite cave but kinda haha.


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been staying in drains alot recently. Rode in bales of wire that kept me and my dog out of the extreme heat on the train while we waited to depart.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

it seems like a really great idea, and i do agree with you that if it was raining out and you didnt know the traveler it can be quite shady. but i feel if it was me i would just keep my eye on them and let them stay for the night just to escape the weather. but on the other side i can totally see why obviously somebody wouldnt want anyone invading there spot because of all the potential dangers you can put yourself in. thats my input.


----------



## dharma bum (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.details.com/culture-trends/career-and-money/200907/meet-the-man-who-lives-on-zero-dollars

someone sent this to me when it came out. i think it is the guy you're talking about (1st post)
decent article, i thought


----------

